# Renting an apartment in Heliopolis



## Aliya A (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, I need help finding an apartment in Heliopolis as my work is going to be based there.....Is it possible to find small one to two bedroom furnished apartments in this area.
What is the best way going thru an agent or checking personally.


----------



## Aliya A (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there any such thing asa one bedroom furnished apartment in heliopolis or rehab???


----------



## sarasamer (May 30, 2011)

*available room in Heliopolis*

[Hi there,
If u still looking for a place in Heliopolis, i have a vacant room in my flat and am looking for a flat mate for seperate room fully furnished air condition, nice area price is 1200 per month. am a cabin crew and i dont stay alot in cairo just few days a mont, so its kind of living alone.

Sara


----------

